# How often do animals appear at the campsite?



## fl0ra (Jul 30, 2013)

?


----------



## Keely (Jul 30, 2013)

It's random. I've had my campsite for over a month and I have gotten maybe 6 villagers.


----------



## fl0ra (Jul 30, 2013)

Keely said:


> It's random. I've had my campsite for over a month and I have gotten maybe 6 villagers.



okay! thank you


----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2013)

Ive been TTing day by day for 2 weeks, I havn't had one visitor :/


----------



## mooferz (Jul 30, 2013)

I usually get one camper every 5-7 resets on the right day. Sometimes there will be 2 campers in a row.


----------



## AnimalCrossngAddict (Jul 30, 2013)

Before me town was filled up I would have a couple a week. 

When the town filled up --- none.

Now that one of the villagers is moving the campsite has became active again.


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 31, 2013)

I think it's 2 campers every week when you have less than 10 villagers in your town. If you time travel, you won't get any for a while.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 31, 2013)

Its competely random. I got one the second day it was built (it was Clay), then after a week or two, Pietro showed up. And after that (4 days ithink), Joey and Dotty showed up simultaenously.


----------



## sodappend (Jul 31, 2013)

I TT'd back and forth between the 29th and August 1st and I've gotten quite a few. At least 4 I think?


----------



## Marmidotte (Jul 31, 2013)

Amusingly, during the two weeks were we were in holiday and I had no wifi, it was 1-2 campers a day (9 villagers). It slowed down as soon as I came home...


----------

